# Angeln in Breskens ?



## mcdreyer (26. April 2015)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Bin vom 22.5 bis 31.5 in der Region Breskens im Urlaub, als Angler kommt man da natürlich auf denn Gedanken das Hobby mit dem Urlaub etwas zu verbinden :q

Hat Jemand von euch dort schon mal in Sachen Angeln erfahrungen gemacht ? Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar #6

Lg


----------



## Lightman (26. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Breskens ?*

Wir haben im Nachbarort Groede ein Ferienhaus. Bin wenn wir da sind öfters am Strand angeln. Beim fähranleger auf dem rechten Wellenbrecher (oder was es auch ist?!?).

Hab meine alte lange Tele Rute mit 3,50 und wg bis 150 g mitgenommen. Vordach mit 2-3 Haken dran. Unten ein Blei.. Ich hatte 100g ohne Krallen.

Würmer kannst du im angelgeschäft auf der Hauptstraße in Bremens kaufen. 

Hans auch mal mit kleinen gufis und twistern probiert und einen schönen wolfsbarsch gefangen.

Kleiner Tipp: Restaurant "de pauw" is Bremsens Nähe dem Supermarkt plus. indische reisplatte zum mitnehmen. Riesige Portion die bei uns immer 2 Tage reicht. Super lecker!!!

Gruß Phil


----------



## mcdreyer (26. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln in Breskens ?*

Danke für die Antwort Phil, das mit dem Essen hört sich natürlich Prima an das haste genau dem richtigen gesagt :q

Wie sieht es denn dort mit Papieren aus reicht der normale Vispas da aus oder gibt es da noch im Ort eigene Scheine ect. ?


----------

